# 5D Mark IV vs 5D Mark III Noise & DR Comparison.



## Yiannis A - Greece (Sep 27, 2016)

Dear friends,

searching for more real data in order to decide between 5D Mk4 and 1Dx Mk2, i just came across a 20min "fresh" video, shot by a real estate photographer called Brendon Pinola, which demonstrates the differences between the two cameras, shot at ISO 1000.
The real world, unscientific review shows, to my opinion, what i was quite sure of; apart from the relative lack of banding on Mk4, there is almost NO difference between the two cameras! To be honest, in terms of noise, 5d Mk4 seems slightly worse than 5D Mk3 on my scientifically calibrated 27" EIZO Pro monitor.

Feel free to come to your own conclusion, here is the link to the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9Q9Vh-YbnY

All my best wishes from summery Greece, wherever you are, whatever color you are, no matter what language you speak. We all bleed red, we all love and hope we are being loved!

Yours
Yiannis A.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes, the DR gains at 1000 iso are minimal. At 100 iso it's a different story. I would be surprised if he finds any difference in the Nikon he mentioned. I wish people would realise that DR drops dramatically as the iso is increased.


----------



## PhotoSimon (Sep 29, 2016)

From my limited testing so far at ISO 1600 I'd say there's about a 2 stop improvement in DR over the mk iii. I'd also say that noise handling across the range is better than the mk iii. I'd not use the mk iii above 6400 but the mkiv looks good for 12,800 . . . . maybe even higher once I've had more time to play with the files in Lightroom


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Yes, the DR gains at 1000 iso are minimal. At 100 iso it's a different story. I would be surprised if he finds any difference in the Nikon he mentioned. I wish people would realise that DR drops dramatically as the iso is increased.



After reading this here and there I now have it firmly planted in my brain, hopefully. Unfortunately. so far with my 6D I find I practically am stuck at ISO 1250 where noise isn't too much of a problem when cropping and I can still get usable shutter speeds for my most likely subjects, which are mainly birds. However, as someone relatively new to the scene, I must try harder to dial down the ISO when I can, so once again CR is helping educate me!  Thanks to various quality posters on CR. 

Jack


----------



## Act444 (Oct 18, 2016)

One thing I have noticed at the high ISOs is that the 5D4 has less _color_ noise than the 5D3 (but not necessarily less _overall_ noise). But - the reduction in color noise makes it easier to clean up the files in post, and helps retain more faithful colors which is handy.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 18, 2016)

Act444 said:


> One thing I have noticed at the high ISOs is that the 5D4 has less _color_ noise than the 5D3 (but not necessarily less _overall_ noise). But - the reduction in color noise makes it easier to clean up the files in post, and helps retain more faithful colors which is handy.


Precisely. I used to really hate red color-noise on the 5D-III. The 5D-IV is definitely more color-neutral in the shadows.


----------

